# CMYK und Schmuckfarbe



## Wolfsbein (12. Dezember 2001)

Hallo. Habe ein Plakat mit PS gemacht und von RGB in CMYK umgerechnet. Da ich aber kein Spezialist in Sachen Druck bin, folgende Frage: Die Schrift im Plakat ist schwarzt, bzw. grau-schatiert. Eine Grafik ist weiß, bzw. 20% weiß und der Hintergrund ist rosa. Da man nicht weiß drucken kann, möchte ich das rosa nicht aus CMYK-Farben mischen lassen, sondern eine Schmuckfarbe verwenden, da so nur zwei Filme zum Druck benötigt werden (rosa und schwarz). Wie bringt man das PS bei, bzw. wie erkennt es die weiße Grafik als negativ und verwendet nur schwarz bei den Kanälen, ohne dass es die Grafik verschluckt? Ist kompliziert, aber deswegen frage ich ja .


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. Dezember 2001)

*DCS 2.0 mit Vollfarbenkanal*

Also,

Du hast als Ausgangsbild Deine Datei in Graustufen = mit nur einem Kanal und zwar Schwarz.

Nun wählst Du in der Kanäle-Palette

> neuer Vollfarbenkanal

und stellst Diesen auf Deine Wunschfarbe ein.
Der Kanal verhält sich, wie's sich für Farbkanäle gehört, d. h. Du kannst drin rumretuschieren und auch über die Zwischenablage Informationen aus anderen Kanälen einkopieren, wie Du lustig bist.

Das Dateiformat, als das Du das ganze speichern musst, heißt DCS 2.0 (oder höher). Neben Photoshop das einzige Format, was Extrawürste wie Sonderfarben zulässt. Eigentlich ginge das auch mit EPS-Dateien, aber dazu ist Photoshop zu doof und ein DCS ist dann halt 'ne Sonderform einer EPS-Datei.

Damit nicht genug, bereitet dieses besondere Dateiformat unter Umständen Probleme in der Druckerei. Meist lassen sich die Dateien nicht proofen, d. h. nicht zur Probe mal grad auffem Tintenstrahler oder Laserdrucker ausgeben und wenn Du Pech hast auch nicht auf Film oder Platte für den Druck belichten.

Daher mein Tipp:
Nimm für Dein "Rosa" doch einfach Magenta.  
Den Gelb- und Cyan-Kanal lässt Du einfach leer (weiß) und stellst Dein normales CMYK-Bild so ein wie Du lustig bist. Das ganze als Tiff-Datei gespeichtert und zum Druck geben. Dem Drucker ist das nachher Latte, ob der die Magenta-Form dann tatsächlich in Magenta druckt oder in Schweinchenrosa oder sonstwas. Sowas lässt sich problemos mit der Druckerei Deines Vertrauens absprechen.


----------



## Wolfsbein (12. Dezember 2001)

Ja danke. So ungefähr habe ich das auch mit dem Drucker geregelt.


----------

